# tappan lake tourny



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

im driving down to tappan lake for a tourny nex sunday.weather permitting. i have never fished there before. i like that challenge! fishing blind in a tourny. i would like to know water clarity and surface temp. your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Main lake temp was around 60 on friday. Backs of bays mid-50's. Visibility to about 3 ft in the lower end of the lake. Maybe a foot and a half from the 6 m.p.h. zone and up. I'd say the temps will be right in that range for Sunday still with the warm week we're having. Water color could change in 20 minutes if it wants to....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

By the way, roll over and say hi if you make it. I'll be driving the gold GMC with the loud exhaust..... :/ 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> By the way, roll over and say hi if you make it. I'll be driving the gold GMC with the loud exhaust..... :/
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


lol, ill wear earplugs. i will do bad bub. thanx for the detailed report. its gonna be tuff fishin a strange lake but you made it a lil better thanx. ill be in a gold chevy trailblzer and green and gold skeeter with a 150 yamaha. cant wait til sunday. always wanted to fish tappan. hope you guys dont beat me too bad lol. ill be happy if i dont get skunked lol. new lakes are tuff on me.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

smokercraft15 said:


> lol, ill wear earplugs. i will do bad bub. thanx for the detailed report. its gonna be tuff fishin a strange lake but you made it a lil better thanx. ill be in a gold chevy trailblzer and green and gold skeeter with a 150 yamaha. cant wait til sunday. always wanted to fish tappan. hope you guys dont beat me too bad lol. ill be happy if i dont get skunked lol. new lakes are tuff on me.


By the way my last 2 trips i've been getting my butt handed to me, so i'll probably be donating to the cause....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

well I was there this past monday and water temps where 58-60 degrees. i also im not on any fish either. been throwing everything at them to the past two weeks. had a big fish miss a swim bait and caught a dink this monday on a tube. i think its going to be a grind. thought i was gonna fish the turny but dont think thou now. im just not that good.


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

GARNERMAN357 said:


> well I was there this past monday and water temps where 58-60 degrees. i also im not on any fish either. been throwing everything at them to the past two weeks. had a big fish miss a swim bait and caught a dink this monday on a tube. i think its going to be a grind. thought i was gonna fish the turny but dont think thou now. im just not that good.


bad bub n garnerman. the last few weeks has been tuff up north here too. we have all taken some skunks. i had 1 good weekend this fall on the black river and that was 2 sundays ago with 40mph winds. i cant remember a bad fall of fishing atleast for me ever. thanx for all info guys. i will need all this help lol.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

im not sure what im gonna do with the turny this sunday. if one of the guys want to fish it this sunday from my club i may but not sure. the only keeper fish i saw was a huge flash that missed a 5 inch swim bait in the weeds on the main lake. not sure if it was a bass or maybe a sageye. i also picked up some fish on the sonar in 18 fow on main lake points but caught nothin. was told by some guys who fished in the extreme team turny there two weeks ago that the winning bag was caught deep main lake. 17 pounds for 2 days. i got a lot of info but no fish, very frustrating. hope someone can figure them out and let me know asap so i can have a chance to catchem b4 the ice hits even if it after the turny. good luck fellas and hope for a good turn out and lots of limits.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

smokercraft15 said:


> bad bub n garnerman. the last few weeks has been tuff up north here too. we have all taken some skunks. i had 1 good weekend this fall on the black river and that was 2 sundays ago with 40mph winds. i cant remember a bad fall of fishing atleast for me ever. thanx for all info guys. i will need all this help lol.


It's been terrible for me this fall as well.... everywhere!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

looked at the weather forecast for sunday at tappan. its not lookin good. im hopin it they change it. by tomorrow. may still go. was all in till i checked the weather tonight.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I fished the two day team bass extreme at tappan couple Weeks ago. There were 4 limits the first day and like 4 limits the second day. We ended up with 5 the first day and 4 the second day. Could not get them shallow. We basically fished a summertime pattern. 4 to 8 feet of water was the key for us. Boat sat in 10 to 12 feet most of the time. riprap was not happening nor was weedbeds with the exception of a few weeds that had deep water nearby. This cold snap may bring them shallow. Good luck to all, stay warm.


----------



## jwm86_09 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hows bass fishing been lately at tappan? Thinking about heading that way this weekend if the fishing is good. With the warmer temps, that might spark the feeding? Thanks


----------

